
A Note About Hacker Newspaper - ph0rque
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/05/note-about-hacker-newspaper.html
======
edw519
"...or whatever silly scoring system HN runs on..."

Just because you made yours _look_ like a newspaper doesn't mean we want to
see your editorial. Stick with the data and leave the commentary to the
community.

